# Motorhome Parking, Edinburgh



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone know of any parking in Edinburgh City Centre.
Visiting that way over the weekend.

Thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## marke (Oct 17, 2007)

Thers a free park and ride on the way in to edinburegh. Motorhome no problem parking. Then pay £3 ish each for the bus in to city centre.


Theres a lovely campsite called " linewater caravan park" near Broxburn which is 20 minutes outside edinburegh city centre. Really good value at £16 a night. Lovely showers, shop etc.

Mark.


----------

